# 34 bus



## 34 bus (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all,
new member,new project, old hotrodder.
the plan is a twin cab 4x2 ev. hav'nt got the doner yet.
I have bought a 2000 model 2.5 xm hyster forklift $800.
on striping it I find it has a 11+ inch motor & monotrol on go pedal.
G E.ev 100 scr controls for drive and lift motors.
Questions 1- would I need to increase volts to get reasonable performance from it.
2- presuming I have to increase the volts at some time ,still a hot rodder, will the EV100 controls handle it ?
3-if the controls handle the performance I shouldn't need a gearbox just longer tailshaft direct couple.?
am I heading in the right direction ? any past experiences ,wins/ failures would be appreciated as it will save me a lot of experimenting.
Brisbane Australia.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

34 bus said:


> Hi all,
> new member,new project, old hotrodder.
> the plan is a twin cab 4x2 ev. hav'nt got the doner yet.
> I have bought a 2000 model 2.5 xm hyster forklift $800.
> ...


Hi 34,

Yes, no, maybe, and coming here to this board can help. Look around a bit and you can learn enough to answer those questions. Click on the NuWiki in the header and read up in the EV information. Then the sticky http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html gives a lot of hints about using forklift parts.

Welcome aboard,

major


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds to me like you're on the right track.

Google 'forkenswift' for good info and to learn lessons.

In my limited experience, I think you'll need to increase voltage to get a practical top speed and may well need a new controller to handle the higher voltage.

Good luck and you'll find helpful people here with a real passion for EVs.

Love it.

Adam


----------

